# easiest and most realistic howler



## nutt (Jan 17, 2006)

what is an easy to use howler that i can buy that sounds good? Something i can use to get the hang of calling. I would like to incorporate some mouth calling along with my Prey Master Electronic call.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I like the Red Desert Howler or Crit R Call Songdog. No matter how easy the call you will have to practice to get decent sound. These are my two favorites which I think are kind of easy.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I second that!
xdeano


----------



## pennsyltucky (Oct 30, 2005)

i didnt know we were allowed to use electronic callers here?

i like the primos calls, but thats just me. the double whammy is pretty awful sounding up close, but from 100 yards away, it really sounds just like 2 or more coyotes.


----------



## nutt (Jan 17, 2006)

electronic calls are legal for predetor hunting here in PA. I dont think they are legal for deer or turkey...but i know they are legal for yotes cause i researched before i bought one.


----------



## pennsyltucky (Oct 30, 2005)

i wasnt arguing....... i just assumed we werent allowed since we arent allowed to do anything else!!!  i guess i never looked into it. im glad u brought it up.

check out the "hot dog" or lil' dog
http://www.primos.com/product_info.php?products_id=455
or
http://www.primos.com/product_info.php?products_id=456

a friend got the dvd and wishes now he would have gotten the combo.


----------



## nutt (Jan 17, 2006)

no..i wasnt arguing either...sorry if it sounded like that. But i just bought the combo the other day and it was only like 35 bucks witht the hot dog howler, the ky-yi and a 3hr dvd....so im pumped for that dvd. 
And about PA, ya the game comission is pretty strict. And they are really screwin things up around here especially with deer seasons and all the doe lisences being issued.

what part of PA you in?

thanks for the links :beer:


----------

